

Free your mind, familiarize yourself with the Trivium (forgive the presenter) - creativetim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GNJXuM2H4Rw

======
creativetim
The presenter is doing his best. Trust me though, the content is well worth
the view.

